# Loch Maree Monos



## -Oy- (May 9, 2019)

Three black & whites from Loch Maree in Western Scotland last week.

1.






2.





3.


----------



## Falcon (May 9, 2019)

Thanks   Oy.    Looks  cold  &  dreary.


----------



## -Oy- (May 11, 2019)

Thanks. It wasn/t that cold - but very hazy.


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2019)

Stunning!!!


----------



## -Oy- (May 12, 2019)

Thank you


----------

